# Broadcast Routing...



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

well fella's this is my first official post 

ok ok so a CNC router will do much better than this, however if you don't have one yet and want to do fine detail routing such as images and such I come up with this method to make everything larger and far more easier to see. With the enlarged view, fine detail can be achieved. I am running this as a first time test to see how easy or hard it would be to follow. It is broadcasted to my 32" computer monitor ..let me know what you think......


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very interesting idea you had. I suspect that it gets easier with a little practice. Doctors do this all the time and they can't make any serious mistakes when they do it.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I think dust extraction would really help you see. You might very well have something here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that's thinking out the of the box  
Pretty cool , although I'd go 1080P . J/k


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent ides...
what are the plans to keep the fines out of the monitor and computer???


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> excellent ides...
> what are the plans to keep the fines out of the monitor and computer???


I want to put a computer in the shop and wonder what I can do about dust too.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I like this idea. With my vision ever worsening, this could be a big help. Could you post some specifics, like type of camera, and how the connection is made? Thanks.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

thanks fella's @hawkeye10 yes I'm working on something to attach to router or something close to working area with some kind of deflection/shroud so router can move free yet the dust will be collected. I just haven't got that far yet and wanted to see 
A) if this worked
B) how much would dust be a problem @Stick486 I have a 2HP 1700 CFM Dust collector in my basement shop and have had a computer in the shop for several years without issue, I clean the computer out every couple months and it isn't any worse than people that have their computers in the living room. Besides the monitor in the video will not be the monitor used, now that I know this has a chance to work I can use a old $10 LCD and hang it in the routing table area.. @chessnut2 all I'm using is a $25 endoscope with LED lights, connected via USB or directly to smart phone if you wanted.
https://www.teslong.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=67


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

super cool. I have an old video microscope for working on electronics (otherwise I burn my nose soldering trying to see...) Your camera is MUCH smaller!

great idea!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

comp56 said:


> B) how much would dust be a problem @Stick486 I have a 2HP 1700 CFM Dust collector in my basement shop and have had a computer in the shop for several years without issue, I clean the computer out every couple months and it isn't any worse than people that have their computers in the living room. Besides the monitor in the video will not be the monitor used, now that I know this has a chance to work I can use a old $10 LCD and hang it in the routing table area..


it's the ultra fine dust (swarf) that seems to be the issue...
a cover on the keyboard solves that issue and filters on the air intakes on the PC helps tremendously...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great idea and it looks like your test was very successful. Keep us posted on future developments.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay all you CNC owners that like watching the bit cutting the wood but hate not using your dust boot this could be our solution. Build it into the dust boot mount so you can see the bit cutting! One more project for when I get the time.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike, 

Give me a parts list. They'll be there in a week. Send me the finished product back with instructions. I'll even pay the return shipping.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Tony this is a great project. The video game players can probably pickup on it's operation quicker than others because they have developed that eye hand coordination needed. I'm sure some people would like some closeup pictures and maybe measurements you used to keep everything in focus. 

Checking around I find that there are a lot of different ones for sale and some have different focal lengths, cable lengths and different MP ratings. Is there any reason you went with this model or was it one of those "I got to get that and see what I can do with it" moments?


John when I get the time (after taxes, after putting together 2 presentations for our April CNC users group meeting, after filling hole in the driveway, after house repairs ....) I'll do some experimenting and let you know what I come up with.

Tony thanks for the idea.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

MEBCWD said:


> Tony this is a great project. The video game players can probably pickup on it's operation quicker than others because they have developed that eye hand coordination needed. I'm sure some people would like some closeup pictures and maybe measurements you used to keep everything in focus.
> 
> Checking around I find that there are a lot of different ones for sale and some have different focal lengths, cable lengths and different MP ratings. Is there any reason you went with this model or was it one of those "I got to get that and see what I can do with it" moments?
> 
> ...


thanks MEBCWD, ya I came up with the idea, and went to amazon and pretty much ordered the first cheapest one I seen...may have got lucky but it said good for close ups so figured good enough for me....at that point I didn't even know if it would work so didn't want to spend to much on it. In fact I was thinking if it didn't work for video at least it was a small way to add light in the area.....as for measurements nothing really to it all I had to do was figure out a way it stayed put and level because the round camera end has a top so if you turn it so does your video turn but the actual distance from camera end to point of router bit is about 2"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm almost wondering if a 9" monitor, IPad etc , attached at an angle to the top of the router may be better for the users brain to comprehend the movements?
Just my 2 cents


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I'm almost wondering if a 9" monitor, IPad etc , attached at an angle to the top of the router may be better for the users brain to comprehend the movements?
> Just my 2 cents


Rick that's what I was thinking . The people with developed eye hand coordination will be a step ahead of the people that whet fishing and hunting and played outside. Having the monitor attached to the router would help but that might be a little top heavy.

Maybe mount the monitor between you and the project high enough you can operate the router without moving the monitor.

Tony I thought I would do a little research and see what I could figure out about camera angle, MP of the image and focal length. When you look at them there is so much difference in them that one might be better than others, but then again you are dependent on the specs they list and if they are right.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

if it was to eliminate the bending down to look in the little cove of the router this camera has a dual connector, regular USB or micro USB for smart phones and such maybe a smart phone on top of the router wouldn't be as bad...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick that's what I was thinking . The people with developed eye hand coordination will be a step ahead of the people that whet fishing and hunting and played outside. Having the monitor attached to the router would help but that might be a little top heavy.
> 
> Maybe mount the monitor between you and the project high enough you can operate the router without moving the monitor.
> 
> Tony I thought I would do a little research and see what I could figure out about camera angle, MP of the image and focal length. When you look at them there is so much difference in them that one might be better than others, but then again you are dependent on the specs they list and if they are right.


An iPad mini weighs hardly a thing and I doubt you'd even notice it . If I had time I'd fab up a prototype right now . 
I can see Otis beating me to the patent office on this one lol


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

FYI: If you are trying it with an iPad or iPhone you can turn on a magnification feature in the "accessibility" menu. Once turned on, three pushes on the home button activates the feature allowing you to adjust the amount of magnification. Pushing the "photo" button freezes the image, allowing you to pick up your phone/iPad to take a closer look, with limited scrolling of the image.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Tony.
Very interesting for other purposes.
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

To think I had an iPad mini sitting on my shelf for the last year . 
My 36 year old neighbour doesn't have a job (can't find a CEO position) , and lives in his moms basement, so I gave it to him to give to his 9 year old son for Christmas as dad has no money .
His child lives with his mother and lives a few provinces away , so now they can face time together .

If I still had it I'd go test it on my Fe$tool 1400 , as I'm very curious to see how well it would work .
It went to a good cause though


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

Great Ideas!


----------

